# Free day 4/21 @ SR



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2014)

Anyone? It's free and the forecast looks damn near perfect


----------



## Quietman (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder from last year's *free day at S.R. *


----------



## abc (Apr 18, 2014)

Last year's free day was on a weekend. Hopefully this one being on a Monday might be a bit more erh... "free" of such madness?

Yes, I'm contemplating about going...


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2014)

Yeah, digging the Monday closing...it should be pretty chill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2014)

Will be at Wildcat that day.  I figure between the $17.76 tickets at Bretton Woods and the free day at SR, Wildcat will be a ghost town.


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2014)

I was contemplating both SR and the Cat, but I'm leaning towards Cat because SR has so little terrain going.  DH, let me know if you want to carpool.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll be at the Cat Monday.  Tickets are 50% off with any boston thing you wear.  $39 and half off of that is 19.  Was going to cannon today but staying home to ski the cat monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Apr 19, 2014)

So if I wear say a Bruins hoodie I can ski the cat for 19 bucks?


----------

